# CBS HDTV - pixelation?



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed recurring pixelation during the football games on CBS?

At first I though it was a little rain fade, but it occurred both Saturday night and Sunday afternoon. All other programming on CBS has been fine also.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

yes.... i see it alot on CBS during football.... Fox looks great though....


----------

